# snowblower for moving piles?



## amars415 (Nov 29, 2006)

I am considering buying a snowblower for the back of my john deere utility tractor (28 hp) Medium frame size for reducing pile sizes. We have had so much snow here in central wisconsin that I am running out of room with my plow piles. I have an F 550 with a dump and my tractor has a loader on it, but I think that would be a waste of time trying to haul such small amounts at a time. The places that I have deffintely have lots of room for me to blow snow into lawns, woods, etc if I had a blower. Just wondering if anyone has used this method or not? I am specifically looking at a Lorenz snowblower because of the dual auger set up, and instead of augers, they use paddels to break up the snow. 

In my mind I think that the snowblower would move the snow very well if it is fresh but if it is hard then I think I would need to break the piles up with the loader and then run the blower through it?? Sorry to be long winded thanks for any comments!


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

The blowers are made for fresh snow. You try to run piles of frozen stuff thru it and you will be disapointed. Also 28 hp is not alot of power for a blower.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

You will be better off hauling the snow and dumping it. You have the equipment and would save buying the blower. JMO


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

amars415;508577 said:


> I am considering buying a snowblower for the back of my john deere utility tractor (28 hp) Medium frame size for reducing pile sizes. We have had so much snow here in central wisconsin that I am running out of room with my plow piles. I have an F 550 with a dump and my tractor has a loader on it, but I think that would be a waste of time trying to haul such small amounts at a time. The places that I have deffintely have lots of room for me to blow snow into lawns, woods, etc if I had a blower. Just wondering if anyone has used this method or not? I am specifically looking at a Lorenz snowblower because of the dual auger set up, and instead of augers, they use paddels to break up the snow.
> 
> In my mind I think that the snowblower would move the snow very well if it is fresh but if it is hard then I think I would need to break the piles up with the loader and then run the blower through it?? Sorry to be long winded thanks for any comments!


Get a 5' Lorenz blower.

The augers have teeth on them, so when you back into a pile, it'll chew at the frozen stuff, not just bounce off like a normal blower.

28 hp IS a little under powered, but it'll work, just work 1/2 the blower at a time.

I've got a 6' on the back of a 43 hp Kubota.

If the pile is too frozen, I just bust it up with the loader first, and then blow away.

I've got a cab on my tractor, with a hydraulic chute to turn one way or the other without having to get out of the cab.

If you want to drive up to MN, you can look at mine. I'm buying a 60 hp Kubota and moving up to a 7' blower.

I can hook you up with a 43 hp Kubota that'll run this blower too......


----------



## ltlm (Jan 14, 2005)

blowers work good to blow banks back. we do it all the time with front mount blowers. even hard frozen piles blow back with no problems you might only want a 5 footer. we have lots that want no piles on them so every time we plow we blow them.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

28 HP should handle a 5' PTO blower pretty well.....I have a 30 hp NH and I am sure it would.

Assuming no cab..... Just pick days when the wind is in your favor !!!

Good Luck


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

ive never used a big blower like that. normall we will just use the big cat loader. but idk if you have someting like that avaliable to you.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

*Don't use a blower to relocate piles!*

Hey,
I'm in Waupaca, We tried using out blower to move some piles the other day, bad idea! Bent the stage 1 auger on some ice! With our temperature changes lately there is way too much ice on the bottom of the piles!
We rented a S185 bobcat for 210 a day, unlimited hours (24 hour period). Worked slick


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

We did this all the time with a John Deere 1070 38hp with a front mount Lorenz. You can see the machine in the link below. We moved so much snow and it wasn't fresh snow. We still have the tractor but now have a new John Deere 4410 with a blower and plow but we now have a Front End Loader with a plow to move banks. In the pictures in the link below, the blowers are removing about a foot of crusty frozen snow that had been sitting all winter long untouched on our tennis courts from December until they wanted them cleared for March.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=9490&highlight=tennis+court+snowstorm


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

How big of extensions do you have on the side of the dump box? Could you make them bigger for more snow?


----------



## Sybran (Feb 1, 2006)

we just bought a JD 3520 with cab and rear mounted snowblower it works great when you get to the ice and chunky stuff just break it up with the loader


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

If there's plenty of room on site to blow snow, why not use the loader to move it around instead of transferring into the F550? Then you're not buying a blower attachment, and you're using equipment to its full potential.


----------

